# About the carbon fiber mountain bike frame MFM100



## Trifox Bike (Aug 5, 2021)

* Hello everyone, what do you think of the trifox framework? Comments welcome.







*


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Can you post the geo chart, fork travel, and rear tire clearance? I've had excellent results with the one generic china carbon fs frame I purchased, but I haven't bought any more because of the poor choices in geo and/or suspension design.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

TylerVernon said:


> Can you post the geo chart, fork travel, and rear tire clearance? I've had excellent results with the one generic china carbon fs frame I purchased, but I haven't bought any more because of the poor choices in geo and/or suspension design.


Apparently not but the weird adpost is free


----------



## Trifox Bike (Aug 5, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> Can you post the geo chart, fork travel, and rear tire clearance? I've had excellent results with the one generic china carbon fs frame I purchased, but I haven't bought any more because of the poor choices in geo and/or suspension design.


Hello friends, the recommended maximum travel for the front fork is 120mm, and the recommended parameter for the tire clearance is 29"*2.35"😃😃


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

So a trail bike?


----------



## Trifox Bike (Aug 5, 2021)

yes friend it's xc offroad


durask said:


> So a trail bike?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

When will the Quadfox be released?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

What are we supposed ti be commenting on… the color?


----------



## electricdownhill805 (May 25, 2020)

Needs more travel and to be high pivot


----------



## bobk77 (May 14, 2012)

All geometry stats are there:
Full Suspension Carbon MTB Frameset MFM100 Bundle Sale (trifoxbike.com) 
seems like close Scott Spark knock off. There are plenty YouTube videos of the builds. but $1K for the frame seems to be a little bit too pricey.


----------

